#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  More images from a Wide Brown Land

## David48atTD

Humm ... seem to have misplaced the original thread  :Dunno: 


A manta ray launches into the air above Ningaloo Reef, at Coral Bay, WA.



A spectacular sunset storm in Dowerin, WA.



A moody autumn scene at Emerald Lake Park, Victoria.


If the links corrupt then it's replacing the spaces with a '.'   http:// www abc net au/ where you see http://www.xxx.xxx.xx

----------


## Maanaam

> Humm ... seem to have misplaced the original thread 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo, but could also be a still taken from a horror movie.

----------


## David48atTD

Something a bit different.  A wide brown land.

Stories with Pictures ...

---

Farmers across New South Wales and Queensland are calling it the worst  drought in living memory. 

From ground level, Australia's drought looks like a featureless, brown  dustbowl, but from the air it transforms into an artistry of colour 
and  texture as the land cracks open under a blazing sun.


Australian drought pictured from above


Farmer in a dried up dam (drought)                          


Farmer Ash Whitney stands in the middle of a dried-up dam in a  drought-affected paddock on his property west of Gunnedah. 
"I have been  here all my life, and this drought is feeling like it will be around a  while," said Mr Whitney.




Farmers in NSW and Queensland have run out of feed and are struggling to keep their stock alive



Cow walks away from a water tank (drought)                          


A cow walks away from a water tank in a drought-affected paddock on  Tom Wollaston's property west of Tamworth. 
"I can't seem to be able to  do anything else apart from just feed, and keep things going, and it  [the drought] seems to be 
one step ahead of me all the time," said Mr  Wollaston. 



A lone tree from above (drought)


A lone tree stands near a water trough in a drought-affected paddock  on Jimmie and May McKeown's property 
on the outskirts of Walgett.



Cattle feed from above (drought)


Mr Whitney stands on the back of his truck as he throws out hay to his cattle


Patterns in a paddock from above (drought)


Patterns can be seen in a drought-affected paddock created by a plough on a property located west of Gunnedah.

---

There is a great video on an aerial shot of sheep being fed.

I can't show the link because the Forum software stuffs it up.

Google/Search out _ABC dalkeith-olde 10033966_

---

EDIT ...

If you would like to know how you can help, you can contact the following charities:

*Australian Red Cross**St Vincent de Paul Society**Rural Aid / Buy a Bale**Drought Angels**Aussie Helpers**Lions Need for Feed**Salvation Army*

----------


## David48atTD

In the shadow of a wave at Cronulla, New South Wales.



The salt lakes at Point Sinclair in South Australia.



Motocross tricks making us wish we could fly! At the Murwillumbah Showground, New South Wales.

More on that region is here ... https://teakdoor.com/australia-and-ne...old-coast.html (TRAVEL - QLD - NSW ... Back of the Gold Coast - Springbrook)




The sun sets over Wild Horse Mountain in Queensland

I've climbed Wild Horse Mountain ... more a Hill then Mountain.
It's main function is the government's bush fire/wildfire look-out perched atop.
There are a lot of pine plantations in the area.  And pineapples.
Also climbed all those mountains except Mt. Coonowrin (second from the right) which has 'salmons leap' which is a particularly difficult traverse.

----------


## David48atTD

Crabs:- Peak hour traffic on Christmas Island.



Me, the squeeze and the two rugrats  :Smile: 



This blotched blue-tongue was spotted on New South Wales' south coast.
We have a non-blotched blue-tongue in our garden



A cave in the Namadgi National Park in the ACT is a stunning reminder of Mother Nature.


Speaking of rocks ... one of Australia's largest


Sunrise at the Kata Tjuta viewing platform in the Northern Territory, where you can enjoy a perfect view of Uluru (Ayers Rock). 


Below, after sunset @ the rock

The amazing Field of Light installation shines bright at Uluru, Northern Territory



Traditional custodians of the Rock

----------


## BoganInParasite

Think I'll add some of the wife and my original content to this threat in the coming days/weeks.

----------


## Luigi

Great pics. Loved living in Australia. Would probably still be living there if the rozzers didn't nick n deport me.  :Smile:

----------


## docmartin

In the past you couldnt get in unless you had been nicked.

----------


## Luigi

The good ol' days. They've no damn sense of humour anymore.

----------


## bowie

> Would probably still be living there if the rozzers didn't nick n deport me.


hmm... good guys in Oz style, eh?

----------


## cisco999

Good post David,   Thanks.

----------


## David48atTD

This is NAIDOC week in Australia ... _"NAIDOC Week is an Australian observance lasting from the first Sunday in July until the following Sunday. NAIDOC Week celebrates the history, culture and achievements of Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander peoples."

_Some images ...


Credit  - Palm Island



Credit - Now that is how you do  breakfast in bed!!!! Snug in a swag with the golden outback sun bursting  its energy around you and your camels feeding close by in the  background!! 



Credit - Celebrating NAIDOC Week in Cowra.

More ...

*https://tinyurl.com/y2dvdyuv

https://tinyurl.com/y34tmssv*

----------


## Loy Toy

> In the shadow of a wave at Cronulla, New South Wales.


I spent most of my youth on that beach.

Terrific pictures of my country.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice pics. Reminds of a guy I saw in concert 15 years ago. He played an 1960 Gibson acoustic guitar as well as some   crazy kind of horn. He was an Australian that's for sure. Very gifted man  to bad I can't recall his name at the moment.

----------


## fishlocker

Took me a second to remember his name, Tommy Emmanuel. 

Quite the performer,  Does he get much play there these days. I'm assuming he is still around.  Look him up if you have the time. We saw him in a small venue in fact it was a High School theater in the brew town. The sounds were amazing.  Literally bouncing off the walls.

----------


## David48atTD

More of the wide brown land ... experiences from Australia.


Credit - These kangaroos are actually representing each of my shots when golfing.



Credit - Have you been to Julian Rocks? Many tourists  will know of this spot, which can be seen from the Byron Bay  lighthouse. Nguthungulli is the creator or the land and water around  Byron Bay as well as the animal and plants. When he finished, he went to  rest in the ocean in a cave at Julian Rocks.



Credit



Credit - The Best of both worlds

----------


## David48atTD

> Took me a second to remember his name, Tommy Emmanuel. 
> 
> Quite the performer,  Does he get much play there these days. I'm assuming he is still around.  Look him up if you have the time. We saw him in a small venue in fact it was a High School theater in the brew town. The sounds were amazing.  Literally bouncing off the walls.


Nice catch *Mr Fish*

He remains one of Australia's preeminent performers - legend status.

----------


## David48atTD

From this ...


Credit - Alexandra Lookout, Cape Tribulation, Queensland

Mount  Alexandra Lookout is approximately 10 minutes on the north side of the  Daintree River, heading to Cape Tribulation; its indigenous name is Walu  Wugirriga. 
The lookout provides expansive breathtaking views of the  Daintree coast taking in the mouth of the Daintree River, Snapper  Island, Low Isles, Port Douglas, Black Rock, Cape Kimberley and  Shipwreck Bay; on a clear day you can see Double Island near Palm Cove.  
The iconic brilliant blue and black Ulysses Butterfly of North  Queensland is often seen in this area and flocks of Pied-Imperial  Pigeons can be seen flying in the surrounding area, from Low Isles to  the mainland.


To this ...


Credit - Ragged Ranges

This  section of the Ragged Ranges near Mandangala Community hold a very  significant place in the Barramundi Dreaming story which is shared by  both the Miriuwung Gajerrong and Gija indigenous peoples of the  Kimberley. 


To finally this ... The Outback


Credit - Wandering through history 

In 2017 Worimi  Aboriginal Owners celebrated 10 years since the handback of 4200  hectares of culturally significant land at Stockton Bight, to become  Worimi Conservation Lands. 
Pictured is Tin City, which began in the  early 1900s when 2 tin shacks were built for shipwreck survivors.  
During the great depression of the 1930s, Tin City grew to over 36  huts. Eleven of the huts still stand today.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Took me a second to remember his name, Tommy Emmanuel.



Tommy and his brother Phil are amazing musicians who visited Thailand regularly.

Unfortunately Phil passed away recently.

----------


## David48atTD

If you have gone Outback ...


Credit - Life is full of crossroads and choices. 

Some use a map to reach where theyre going and some just follow their heart.


But, at night, the Outback reveals it's brilliant night skies ...


Credit - Its more than just the Milky Way it's Gugurmin The Emu in the Sky as seen from Ilford.

Having  been apart of Aboriginal storytelling for thousands of years. 
The  Wiradjuri mob from the are where the farm is on, as well as many other  Indigenous mobs, believe the emus position in the sky signals at what  point during the year is best for emu egg collection. 
When the emu is on  the eastern horizon just after sunset, this indicates that the emus are  currently nesting. 
So at this time there are no emu eggs to collect.  
Later in the year, Gugurmin makes its way up higher into the sky. 
Once  its body is directly overhead after sunset, its time to go collect emu  eggs. 
Later in summer the Milky Way dip below the horizon and this  signifies the Emu has left the waterholes, as the water dries up over  summer.




Credit - Ellenbrae Station
Ellenbrae Station covers *1 million acres* in the Kimberly, Western Australia

----------


## BoganInParasite

Mt Warning in the background. Have climbed it four and a half times. the first time as a teenager in the early 70s we turned back when my father became sick. The first successful time was with my first wife in maybe 1982-3. When we returned to the carpark a car I'd traded in about three years earlier was parked there. The second successful time in the mid-90s with my two kids aged 6 and 8. They enjoyed it but we had way too little fluids with us. The third time was 2009 when I was 50, super-fit and had got down to under 100kgs. I went from carpark to peak in 75 minutes, mostly jogging. Vertical ascent from the carpark is about 2,800' and distance about 7.5 kilometers I think. Fourth and last time was in 2016 with my current wife. Round-trip took six hours due to me being unfit and heavy, plus the track was still bad from a storm that washed a lot of dirt out of it leaving rocks. If the carpart didn't slope down to the car at the end I'm not sure I could have got to it. Could not walk next few days. God's own country the Northern Rivers of New South Wales. That's why we live in the upper Nan province, the countryside reminds me of there and the happy times as a teenager. Regards, -BiP



> In the shadow of a wave at Cronulla, New South Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> The salt lakes at Point Sinclair in South Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Motocross tricks making us wish we could fly! At the Murwillumbah Showground, New South Wales.
> ...

----------


## kmart

Some tremendous pictures, David. Keep 'em coming.  ::chitown::

----------

